# My Seaview 8 Build Continues



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

I finally decided to build the 8ft version of the movie Seaview and received my photoetch, thanks Paulbo so, here are a few shots of my build so far!

I will post more as the weeks go by and I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy the project.

Thanks for viewing.:wave:

Mike


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good. Can't wait for more.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking real good so far ... cant wait to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Boxie and Solex227 for the encouragement.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Well back at it and getting started on the seam filling/sanding as well as adding additional photo etch, also some sheet styrene to simulate the internal pressure hull, next up will be the first coat of paint. Cheers!:wave:

View attachment 158418


View attachment 158419


View attachment 158420


View attachment 158421


View attachment 158422


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice idea to use styrene sheet for the pressure hull seen thru the limber holes. Will you be installing vertical tubing to represent the missile tubes passing thru the pressure hull visible thru the rear limber holes?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nice idea to use styrene sheet for the pressure hull seen thru the limber holes. Will you be installing vertical tubing to represent the missile tubes passing thru the pressure hull visible thru the rear limber holes?


Thanks Trekkriffic yes I will, just working on that now. Had to take a break as I accidentally broke my front tooth and have been spending time at the dentist, this weekend I will post some more pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Well back at it, added the missile tubes to the pressure hull which are hard to see through the limber holes in the picture but look really good up close.:thumbsup:
More filling and sanding to do then start to assemble and paint, started a weeks holidays so I will be catching up and posting more shots soon. Enjoy!:wave:

View attachment 159045


View attachment 159046


View attachment 159047


View attachment 159048


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good job on the tubes! I have the same PE set from ParaGrafix so I hope you don't mind if I take a few notes?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

After a lot of sanding and filling I finally have arrived at the first coat of paint, it will need a little touch up with some light filler coat and a fine sanding before the next coat. I am using Tamiya AS-10 for the main upper hull and TS-81 for the underside. Thanks for the feedback.:wave:

View attachment 159383


View attachment 159384


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your build looks great, Mike! I really like that you included the missile tubes in the rear of the hull - I don't think I've seen anyone do that yet.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome work .Can't wait to see the final build.What kind of base will you mount it on?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Paul and Boxie for your kind comments, not yet decided what I will do for the stand, suggestions are welcomed.
well after four coats of paint and one pearl finish clear coat, I started to add a little more detail and adding the smaller parts. I am just finishing up the lighting and will post some more pictures soon, until then here is a few more.

thanks Mike:wave:
View attachment 160026


View attachment 160027


View attachment 160028


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mike, the PE piece with the limber holes in it, are they flush mounted or do they lay on top of the hull?

HAL9001-


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi hal9001,

They are surface mounted on the hull and fit very well. I will post the final pictures this weekend when I have more time.

Thanks Mike


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Adding those extra detailing parts really adds authenticity to the kit.It will be quite a site when it's finished,I'm sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments xsavoie, just about 99.5 percent finished, a little paint touch up and complete the base and connect the wiring,
here are a few more pictures, I did not light the missle plume, it is just the flash from the camera I hope to have all work done by this weekend so the final shots will be then. Cheers!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent!

Haven't checked the thread in a while and was wondering how you were going to use some of the mini-sub "ramp" parts you'd shown. Very cool solution!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very nice work Sir.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Paul I had your great photoetch which adds so much to the end result:wave:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Very nice work Sir.


Thanks Captain for your very kind encouragement. Cheers!:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nova Mike said:


> Thanks Captain for your very kind encouragement. Cheers!:wave:


 
Thank you sincerely my friend for sharing a Beautiful build!!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

*My seview 8 Build Concludes*

Thanks everyone for all your kind comments, this has been a lot of fun to build and I hope you have enjoyed it as much as I. Cheers!:wave:


















































Mike


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cool!!


----------

